# Cruze Eco Manual Transmission issue/question



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

(1) Going from 1st to 2nd in my manual Eco, If I pull the gearshift even slightly toward me it hangs up in a notch on the left of neutral, and then, once I clear that, it hangs up on a ledge to the left of the entrance to 2nd gear. Both stop cold the transition to 2nd gear. I then have to slide the shift lever to the right a half inch or so before I can pull it down to 2nd. So .. To shift from 1st to 2nd and not have a lockup, I must pull the gearshift reasonably gently STRAIGHT down.

(2) Downshifting to 2nd, sometimes, is often like hitting a brick wall; it just won't go in no matter how much I wiggle it around. Example: In traffic, approaching the freeway, my speed was such that going from 3rd to 2nd was the right thing to do. The transmission would NOT go into 2nd. By then I was going too slow for 3rd gear and too fast for 1st. I slowed down, much to the chagrin of those who were piled up behind me, then pushed it into 1st gear and headed onto the freeway.

P.S. My last car was a 6 speed manual VW GTI. The car before that was a 6 speed manual Mini Cooper S. I never had an issue like this. Is this simply a Chevy quirk or is my car the exception to the rule?


----------



## Jon314 (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure. I have a couple of thousand miles on my eco with a manual transmission. No issues at all.


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

Jon314 said:


> Not sure. I have a couple of thousand miles on my eco with a manual transmission. No issues at all.


In the past, every manual transmission I've used has allowed me to pull the gearshift toward me and down and it would slip easily into 2nd gear, no stops, no notches. Every manual transmission I've used has allowed me to downshift to 2nd gear cleanly with no stops or notches. Jon314, it looks like you're telling me that this is the way your Cruze Eco manual transmission shifts. Am I right in reading it that way?


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I just went out to the garage and checked mine and it doesn't do that even if I pull to towards the drivers side. I updated my facebook status from the car for the first time while I was out there too.


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I just went out to the garage and checked mine and it doesn't do that even if I pull to towards the drivers side. I updated my facebook status from the car for the first time while I was out there too.


Thank you!!! My car will be visiting the transmission specialist at my local Chevy dealer on Friday. Nothing worse than being told, "they all do that", especially when you have no reference that says otherwise. The problem is, every time the dealers receive Ecos they sell them right away so I have nothing to compare against .. except you folks. Again .. Thank You!!!


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

I suspect your shift cables were misadjusted. Taking it is a good plan. This helps the company identify, track and correct issues.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^ Good call on the shift cables.

I'm not sure how the cables are attached on this vehicle, but on my '01 Saturn the cable end goes through a "plate" feature cast in the top of the transmission housing and a clip slides on to secure it in place. I can't see this being the issue, but if the "side-to-side" cable was the wrong length it could cause this problem.

I doubt the problem is internal to the transmission and for the sake of not scentencing yourself to a week without your Eco I would suggest you tell them to start with the shift cables; if they are both installed and attached properly at both ends, then try swapping the "side-to-side" cable with a new one.

FYI, there are two cables, one that moves with the shifter's side-to-side motion, and another that moves with the shifter's fore-aft motion. The side-to-side cable is responsible for selecting which of the forks to engage inside the transmission. If that cable is the wrong length (or possibly not installed properly) your shifter in the console could be at the limit of its left side travel without properly centering the shift selector inside the transmission.


----------



## Jon314 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kenjr, I hope you get yours fixed. My transmission shifts cleanly from 1st to second with no stops or notches. I use two fingers to pull from 1st to second. Clean every time.


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

*It's Fixed*

Feedback: 

I Googled, "Contact Chevrolet" .. surprise .. there was a form there waiting to be filled in (my experience with other large corporations has never resulted in anything quite so easy). I described the problem, got a call back; the caller put me in touch with the nearest Chevy dealer who connected me directly with their transmission technician; I set up an appointment for today, went in, they fixed it (cable adjustment), and now I'm a truly happy camper. Also .. Chevy has assured me that they'll be calling both me and the dealer back to make sure the problem was truly fixed.

If their response on this is representative of the 'new' GM, I'm truly impressed, and, quite frankly, I feel good about having allowed for some of my tax money to go into making their turnaround happen.

It was good being able to go into the dealership and say, "talking to other Eco owners on the Cruze forum, I've been assured that my transmission anomalies are real and that others aren't experiencing anything like this. 

I really needed your confidence building comments, especially after being assured by various people in the dealership that sold me this car that what I was experiencing was normal.

Thanks again!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...excellent news! 

...so, now your  icon can be changed to this







icon?



KenJr said:


> ...I really needed your confidence building comments, especially after being assured by various people in the dealership that sold me this car that what I was experiencing was *normal*.


...when you hear things like that, just ask back: _"...uh, do *you* own & drive a Cruze *yourself*?"_

..."normal" to the *seller* is not the same as "normal" to the *owner*!


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad the issue was corrected and the experience was a positive one.


The thread title should be marked with something showing it's resolved. (like adding [RESOLVED] to the title)


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Glad the issue was corrected and the experience was a positive one.
> 
> The thread title should be marked with *something showing it's resolved*. (like adding *[RESOLVED]* to the title)


...good idea, I will do that when the *original poster* declares "all's well" with his problem. Fair enough?


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...good idea, I will do that when the *original poster* declares "all's well" with his problem. Fair enough?


He did. Yesterday at 4:42 pm. Did I miss something, because the thread was marked that way yesterday.


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> He did. Yesterday at 4:42 pm. Did I miss something, because the thread was marked that way yesterday.


Well .. My elation was short lived. The transmission has gone out of adjustment again. It started acting up a little yesterday evening. Then this morning it got even worse. As it stands, I'm now almost always locked out of first gear and sometimes locked out of 2nd gear. I can't get anything done on it today (Saturday) so we'll see what happens Monday.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

So we've determined that the car is capable of performing properly and must be within spec because it worked when you took it home. However there seems to be either a fault in the workmanship or perhaps the shift cables need replacing.


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> So we've determined that the car is capable of performing properly and must be within spec because it worked when you took it home. However there seems to be either a fault in the workmanship or perhaps the shift cables need replacing.


No .. As the transmission technician told me, the problem started at the factory.


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

FYI, I am experiencing a very similar issue (likely the same), and will be visiting the dealer tomorrow to see if they're able to correct my issue. I'll try and let you know my findings. Hope they're able to fix yours though too!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw in another thread that Ken had his ECO shift cables sorted out and operating according to spec. Orange, have you had similar success with your dealer service dept?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

.... i am starting to get worried with the clunk noise i hear randomly between neutral and first and randomly between 1st and 2nd.... it may be time to start bothering the service dept.....ughhh i dont know if the cables would cause my issue???


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

It's been over a week... any updates?


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

the shifter cables have to be adjusted on A LOT of them. Big issue on the cobalt as well. THere was a guide on the cobalt forum, I should see if I can find it for you guys.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

This is from Frank at TWM. I havent seen the linkage on the cruze, so I dont know if the right or left cable does side to side and the other does front to back. But if you can see the linkage and move the shifter you will be able to tell. 



> Here is what you will need to do, if the problem is indeed that the cable is not properly adjusted:
> 
> Pop the shift boot out of it's surrounding and fold it inside out over the shift knob.
> 
> ...


Heres a pick of the cobalt linkage:









Not sure if anyone has experience this, but on the SS the linkage (plastic part) breaks fairly easy, when shifting hard. TWM released a updated clamp to replace the plastic piece.


----------



## Leenie03 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am really interested in getting a Chevy Cruze Eco, however reading the above thread and hearing from a mechanic that the transmission is similar to the Aevo (which in his opinion, was bad) I am getting real nervous.

Has there been any real issues with the manual transmissions on the Chevy Cruze Eco?

(I'm looking to buy in the next few days)


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Leenie03 said:


> I am really interested in getting a Chevy Cruze Eco, however reading the above thread and hearing from a mechanic that the transmission is similar to the Aevo (which in his opinion, was bad) I am getting real nervous.
> 
> Has there been any real issues with the manual transmissions on the Chevy Cruze Eco?
> 
> (I'm looking to buy in the next few days)


 
trust me, its all good. i wouldnt let this deter you from getting the car. Mine shifts beautifully....


----------



## Leenie03 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Thank you Cruzeman*

Thank you for your reply, I am still very interested in purchasing that car.

I now have to go through the dreaded [FONT=&quot]negotiations to make sure I am getting a fair price.

Thank you again for taking the time to reply.
[/FONT]


----------



## xenos6 (Feb 16, 2012)

My Cruze Eco 6-speed manual transmission wouldn't go into FIRST -- a bit hard to stop that way. The dealer says that it needed a new shift cable. We'll see if that fixes it -- adjusting the cable didn't work.


----------



## derhornspieler (Aug 2, 2012)

I have recently purchased a Cruze Eco 2011 model and it has over 50,000 miles, but it is experiencing similar transmission problems of not being able to shift gears smoothly whilst the clutch is disengaged and the car is moving. Particularly I am noticing it between gears 1,2,3. It is really worrying me as I don't want to have bought a lemon. The car has already had to have the top cam shaft cover replaced under warranty (Which is only 12,000 miles for a certified used Chevy). and the clutch was adjusted. The dealership I bought this from was Bobby Murray in Raleigh, NC.

Has anyone else had issues with their Cruze Eco after buying in certified used? I am really sweating bullets that I bought a Lemon or a car that will continue to haunt me with problems. The car is going back to the shop for a THIRD TIME and I am taking work off a THIRD TIME to get this fixed. FYI, does anyone have contact details for the manufacture as well?

Many many thanks everyone! -James.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Hornspieler, I don't see any mention in your post of having changed the trans fluid. Has that been done? If not, at 50,000 miles, it should be your next step (and should have been the shop's first).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

derhornspieler said:


> I have recently purchased a Cruze Eco 2011 model and it has over 50,000 miles, but it is experiencing similar transmission problems of not being able to shift gears smoothly whilst the clutch is disengaged and the car is moving. Particularly I am noticing it between gears 1,2,3. It is really worrying me as I don't want to have bought a lemon. The car has already had to have the top cam shaft cover replaced under warranty (Which is only 12,000 miles for a certified used Chevy). and the clutch was adjusted. The dealership I bought this from was Bobby Murray in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> Has anyone else had issues with their Cruze Eco after buying in certified used? I am really sweating bullets that I bought a Lemon or a car that will continue to haunt me with problems. The car is going back to the shop for a THIRD TIME and I am taking work off a THIRD TIME to get this fixed. FYI, does anyone have contact details for the manufacture as well?
> 
> Many many thanks everyone! -James.




derhornspielerm,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

